# LTX1040 PTO Won't Disengage



## blacksummerrain (Jun 2, 2014)

I ran over a root a week ago and had to pull the deck out, straighten a pulley, put the belt back on and reinstall the deck. When I went to run the mower, the PTO engagement lever was/is stuck at the topmost position and the blades turn when the motor runs - including when in reverse. I can't push the lever down as normal. I was able to cut my grass but need to get the lever functioning properly again. Any idea as to what I should look for that I might have done when removing the deck?

Thanks!


----------

